# Photo of the month - Winner for April is...



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 8, 2009)

Seattle Skyline by dseidman








The runner up is...

Sleeping Giants by Dwayne Oakes






Congratulations to the winners, and well done to everyone who was nominated. Thanks also to those making the nominations too. :thumbup:


----------



## ShotGunNik (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn those are both jaw dropping LOL wow....


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 8, 2009)

That Seattle skyline is superb.  I love how the mountains and clouds add to the whole photo... surreal.


----------



## ShotGunNik (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL this may sound funny, but the second shot makes me think of movies like LEGEND lol


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful shots, and deserved winners!


----------



## fotolode (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the second photo. It looks intense! Maybe because of the lighting?


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 8, 2009)

Good job all. Was a tough month to decide one


----------



## aklaube87 (Jun 17, 2009)

congratulations, well deserved


----------



## andrewmoquin (Jun 25, 2009)

The winners really deserve it for the job well done. I like the   Sleeping Giants by Dwayne Oakes. It's somewhat artificial but real.


----------



## lucerojamie (Jun 27, 2009)

This is good!

Just want to confirm you've edited it right!
Awesome!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Both well deserving shots beautiful pictures...


----------



## dak1b (Jul 3, 2009)

both of these pics r UNREAL1


----------



## LEONT (Aug 19, 2009)

Those are some appealing pictures, great composition!


----------



## anldyxp_gd3 (Aug 21, 2009)

wow! beautiful! Great job!


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 21, 2009)

love the Seattle Skyline


----------



## CustomMinds (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful Seattle Photo by Daniel.

We were thinking of moving there in a few years.


----------

